# Pix from the 3/4/17 show & Pi's new bit!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Great pictures, great stops!  Glad you had fun at the show!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I bet that set you back a fair bit. 

lovely photos!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

PoptartShop said:


> Great pictures, great stops!  Glad you had fun at the show!


Thanks @PoptartShop! We did have fun! Sorry I will miss the next one, but we'll be there for the last show of the series. :thumbsup:



tinyliny said:


> I bet that set you back a fair bit. lovely photos!


 Thanks @tinyliny! Actually the bit was pretty affordable, especially as I have a source that gets them at a discount and I had saved up for it. It turned out to be a good buy all the way around. :grin: Then again, it is all relative. What I may think is a good affordable price may be too much for some. LOL ... And if I wasn't showing, I would more than likely not have gotten a bit like this.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is that bit made of the alloy they call German Silver?

who is maker?

are you showing in reining? sorry if I am so ignorant.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> is that bit made of the alloy they call German Silver?


It is stainless steel.



tinyliny said:


> who is maker?


Jeremiah Watt. LOVE his stuff; all my bits except my snaffle (a cheapy one I've had forever) are his. I have some of his spurs too, which I show in and look like these:










but with the smaller rowel like these:












tinyliny said:


> are you showing in reining? sorry if I am so ignorant.


 @tinyliny, No worries! I don't mind answering questions! :grin: Pi and I are showing cow horse. So you 1st have to do a reining pattern, which is not the same type of pattern nor do they "look" for the same thing as a NRHA reining pattern does, although they share requiring large fast/small slow circles, spins and stops. We just don't do as many of those maneuvers as many NRHA reining patterns require. After we do reining, we go work a cow. I do boxing, the lower level class, so only have to move & keep the cow at the end of the arena for 90 seconds.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok. I have a JW bit. not as fancy. it's a single jointed broken mouth.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I didn't start going fancy until I started showing ... My JW bits are: 

a Billy Allen mouth with these cheeks:








This was my first JW bit.


And then this three piece mouth with a cheek that is no longer on his website (My 3rd JW Bit)












But for the show bits I wanted fancier ... the one above is the newest one (of course), then Pi's 1st show bit (my 4th JW bit), has a frog mouth with this cheek:




















And then Star's show bit (my 2nd JW Bit) was a Mona Lisa mouth (#19):









with this cheek:


















Mind you, these were purchased over the years and at my source's discount; so they were "cheap" for me at the time. & my source is a bad influence on me, LOL. The only "fun" bit I bought was the three piece mouth. I like it and use it occasionally, but it's not really a necessary one for me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I have the first one you posted, though it may not have a Billy Allen mouthpiece. it was given to me by a riding buddy, as she gave away her horsey things, knowing that cancer was going to take her in a few months. it is very sad for me to see it, hanging from a hook in my laundry room.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Love the pics! You guys look good out there! 

You turned me on to Les Vogt's bits...my trainer and I are still experimenting with Coco though. I just don't want to spend the money until I know I've found the right thing for her. 

Good luck to you this year. Our season starts at the end of May. I'm getting excited!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

jenkat86 said:


> Love the pics! You guys look good out there!


Aw, thanks!!



jenkat86 said:


> You turned me on to Les Vogt's bits...my trainer and I are still experimenting with Coco though. I just don't want to spend the money until I know I've found the right thing for her.


I love Les' bits, too! If I wasn't such a JW fan, I'd probably have bought that one at the clinic last year. Yes, very important to find the right bit! My trainer has TONS of bits, the majority of which are also JWs and knows how they each work, so I have an easy source to go to for trying bits out. Plus he knows me and he knows my horse, so he knows what bits to suggest. I think this new bit was the first one I picked out all by myself (based on the Les bit I rode in last year) and my trainer supported me. So I think I'm on the right track, LOL. 

Looking forward to which bit you finally get! Be sure to take pix and let us know how it works for you!



jenkat86 said:


> Good luck to you this year. Our season starts at the end of May. I'm getting excited!


Thanks so much!! I'm excited for YOU and your season!! Looking forward to your show reports with Pix (you know they are mandatory ... ).


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I think I have the first one you posted, though it may not have a Billy Allen mouthpiece. it was given to me by a riding buddy, as she gave away her horsey things, knowing that cancer was going to take her in a few months. it is very sad for me to see it, hanging from a hook in my laundry room.


That is sad. :sad:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

What I would not give to be able to work cow again. I haven't had the chance to show in two years, our area is just so dry for it, and my old boss got too sick to maintain his facility and cattle as well as keep the horses, so just horses for him now. Maybe someday we will be able to have cow horse around here again. We have Todd Bergen but he mostly keeps to himself. 

Great pics. Love seeing Pi, and that new bit looks great on her.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

SorrelHorse said:


> What I would not give to be able to work cow again. I haven't had the chance to show in two years, our area is just so dry for it, and my old boss got too sick to maintain his facility and cattle as well as keep the horses, so just horses for him now. Maybe someday we will be able to have cow horse around here again. We have Todd Bergen but he mostly keeps to himself.


Aw, I hope you get to work cows soon! I know how that feels. I am fortunate this year to be able to not only show, but get in some good practice time. Even if I couldn't show, the practice time is golden. 




SorrelHorse said:


> Great pics. Love seeing Pi, and that new bit looks great on her.


Thanks! I'm really happy with how the bit looks on her and, after letting her pack it a few days, am anxious to see how she works in it. She did good in the Les bit last year, so I'm sure she'll be fine with this one, too. I'm going to a cow clinic this weekend, so will probably work her in this bit some, if not all, of it.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

BTW, for those interested, the NRCHA Stallion Stakes & Horse Show is being webcasted on their website until 4/1.


----------

